# How do I clean paint off of paint?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

ANyone ever had a dumbass attack? I did yesterday afternoon. I had my Sentra parked in the garage at home, and rather than just move it out like I usually do so I could get the mower out, I checked the distances, and decided I had enough room to just drive the mower out of the garage between the car and the garage wall. 
Without telling all of the embarrassing details of what, and how, I"ll just say that I"ve got some John Deere green paint on the back bumper (dammit, I ALMOST made it) of my gray car.
Short of putting green stripe job, or buying a body kit, is there any way to get paint off of the plastic bumper cover? I tried som rubbing compound, and I tried buffing it a little, but so far, it's looking like it wants to stay green.
Any help will be most appreciated. If anyone has any good ideas, I wouldn't mind getting my gray paint off of the mower, either, but I'm more concerned about my car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i used nail polish remover... it worked great for my took the paint off without hurting the original factory paint...
hope this helps..


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

try a rubbing compound... like from turtle wax ... it took off a mirror smudge on my car from a hit and run...without hurting the factory paint.. hope it helps


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Rubbing compound works, I've used it before to get other paint of my car.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I tried rubbing compound. It helped a little bit at first, but after it all dried off, it was still there. I'll try some more.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Don't rub too much or you'll have an opaque spot where you applied it(don't ask how I know).


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*Got it! Sort of*

I tried the fingernail polish remover, and it worked, sort of. At least it got the green paint off. There's still some white scuffy marks, and stuff, but I'll ilve with it. Thanks selrider99.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no problem......
i had used some touchup paint on my car and didn't like the way it looked so i tried scrubbing and everything else and nail remover was the only thing that would take the paint off...
glad i could be of some help...


Thanks,
Rob


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

rubbing alcohol will remove most types of non factory paint.
ie: latex paint or john deer paint.  
just put some in a spray bottle spray the area let it stand for a sec then wipe off with a clean towel. you might have to do this a few times to get all the paint off. 
fingernail polish remover can damage the clearcoat even though you dont see it now later it could haze or peel off.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i used it about 2 years ago and the paint still looks great!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

try xylene or try to wetsand and buff it


----------

